# The Signings and Transfers Thread 2015



## Flying_Monkey (24 Feb 2015)

We had one for the last season, but since we've just had some exciting news, with EQS signing a potential long-term replacement for Cav, in Fernando Gaviria, I thought we should have a new thread for all signings, transfers and, of course, rumours and gossip thereof...


----------



## raindog (25 Feb 2015)

I had a feeling it would be Quickstep who snapped him up.
Cav's contract is up for renewal at the end of this season I think?


----------



## The Couch (25 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> I had a feeling it would be Quickstep who snapped him up.
> Cav's contract is up for renewal at the end of this season I think?


They were already tracking/in discussion with Gaviria since last year
(actually because they waited till this year, they probably had to pay him more, since other teams were also getting very interested)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2015)

Freddy Ovett.

"Ovett?" I hear you say, "I recognise that name, is he related to Steve?"

He certainly is, and he's a Scots-born Aussie who has signed to ride for AG2R's development squad in 2015:
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/sport...th-reece-homfray/story-fngr0c3d-1227246165259


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2015)

BMC, IAM and AG2R showing interest in Coquard for next year - he says he'll make a decision post-2015 Tour so sneaks into this thread:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bmc-iam-cycling-and-ag2r-interested-in-signing-coquard


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> BMC, IAM and AG2R showing interest in Coquard for next year - he says he'll make a decision post-2015 Tour so sneaks into this thread:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bmc-iam-cycling-and-ag2r-interested-in-signing-coquard


I saw that - are they allowed to tap up during term time?


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2015)

IIRC I heard/read somewhere today that when Astana's licence is taken away Nibali will be transported to EQS and Speciailzed will stump up the cash to pay him


----------



## Roscoe (5 Mar 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> IIRC I heard/read somewhere today that when Astana's licence is taken away Nibali will be transported to EQS and Speciailzed will stump up the cash to pay him


 
Messrs Cavendish and Uran will be a tad miffed


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2015)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/edmondson-signs-for-an-post-chainreaction

Josh Edmondson gets a chance to re-launch his career after failing to progress at Sky. Good move for him.


----------



## User169 (14 Jun 2015)

BMC interested in Porte according to La Gazzetta.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/edmondson-signs-for-an-post-chainreaction
> 
> Josh Edmondson gets a chance to re-launch his career after failing to progress at Sky. Good move for him.



Good for him. This seems to be an increasingly popular - and effective - way of re-launching yourself.



Delftse Post said:


> BMC interested in Porte according to La Gazzetta.



They do realise the motorhome doesn't come with him?


----------



## rich p (14 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> BMC interested in Porte according to La Gazzetta.


Not sure what he gains unless Sky are happy for him to go. Second fiddle to Teejay or second fiddle to Froome?
New motivation, more money?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jun 2015)

There are rumours of Sky moving for MTN-Qhubeka's Louis Meintjes...


----------



## HF2300 (2 Jul 2015)

Porte to BMC rumours strong.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2015)

According to Daniel Freibe the deal that was 'done' before the Giro has been taken off the table and SKY will be letting Porte go. He's Going to sign for BMC To the tune of €2m


This was on telegraph cycling pod


----------



## HF2300 (2 Jul 2015)

Yes, that's the one. Wasn't sure how strong Freibe's information was, but apparently others are suggesting the same thing - whether they're all getting it from Freibe I don't know.

Again, difficult to see how it benefits either party really, unless there are other changes in the pipeline or unless Porte's decided he's a super-dom at heart.


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Yes, that's the one. Wasn't sure how strong Freibe's information was, but apparently others are suggesting the same thing - whether they're all getting it from Freibe I don't know.
> 
> Again, difficult to see how it benefits either party really, unless there are other changes in the pipeline or unless Porte's decided he's a super-dom at heart.


I think Porte has been unlucky in GTs as a team leader. I know he seems to have a lot of bad luck but I think he has the potential
to be capable of at least podium place if he doesn't suffer mechanicals or injury. Maybe Sky have lost the faith.


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2015)

Kwiatkowski says he has an offer from Sky, but wants to stay at EQS.


----------



## RobNewcastle (3 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I think Porte has been unlucky in GTs as a team leader. I know he seems to have a lot of bad luck but I think he has the potential
> to be capable of at least podium place if he doesn't suffer mechanicals or injury. Maybe Sky have lost the faith.



Maybe they're moving towards supporting Konig more who has genuine GC quality and has shown consistency in his GC placings recently.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> According to Daniel Freibe the deal that was 'done' before the Giro has been taken off the table and SKY will be letting Porte go. He's Going to sign for BMC To the tune of €2m
> 
> 
> This was on telegraph cycling pod


L'Equipe are carrying the Porte to BMC story tomorrow.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

Chavanel looking for a new contract after IAM dropped him to go more in the direction of a sprinters team.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

A number of Sky targets mentioned here, including the Landaborg. One hopes they do due diligence.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tea...-kwiatkowski-peters-geoghegan-hart-and-moscon


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Jul 2015)

Richie Porte confirms he will leave Team Sky at end of cycling season


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Richie Porte confirms he will leave Team Sky at end of cycling season


 “But I’m ready, I’m in the prime of my career now the next few years, so I need to go and lead a team.”

I guess he could lead at OGE if the Yates are still deemed too young. He'd be second fiddle at BMC, to Teejay, in the TdF.
At Ettix he could share with Uran (if Uran stays) but he shares at Sky with Froome.
Maybe he has been offered more wonga elsewhere, and that's the bottom line.


----------



## The Couch (13 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> “But I’m ready, I’m in the prime of my career now the next few years, so I need to go and lead a team.”
> 
> I guess he could lead at OGE if the Yates are still deemed too young. He'd be second fiddle at BMC, to Teejay, in the TdF.
> At Ettix he could share with Uran (if Uran stays) but he shares at Sky with Froome.
> Maybe he has been offered more wonga elsewhere, and that's the bottom line.


He could easily be the GC leader in many teams (IAM, Lotto-Soudal, Cofidis, Lampre,..) but support (especially in the mountains) would be scarce at best
(and - although we all know, that it doesn't impact a rider's decision - the money wouldn't be great at those teams)


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> He could easily be the GC leader in many teams (IAM, Lotto-Soudal, Cofidis, Lampre,..) but support (especially in the mountains) would be scarce at best
> (and - although we all know, that it doesn't impact a rider's decision - the money wouldn't be great at those teams)


Oh yes, I agree, but I'm assuming tha he'll be going to one of the teams that have been rumoured.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

One good thing about the rest day is that we'll start to hear more rumours once the journalists manage to spot agents and DSs having a coffee - and then work out which riders might be up for discussion.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2015)

You'd think OGE would be his natural target with the Yates brothers to support him as they transform into GT contenders themselves. BMC are the ones he's been linked to though, which don't seem as good a fit.


----------



## robertob (13 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I think Porte has been unlucky in GTs as a team leader. I know he seems to have a lot of bad luck but I think he has the potential
> to be capable of at least podium place if he doesn't suffer mechanicals or injury. Maybe Sky have lost the faith.


I would agree on that. I think his move to BMC isn't a bad one. He'll be having a shot at another Grand Tour as leader, and maybe even get his game together over three weeks, then he can be on the podium. He has the talent.
I think Porte realized that he's 30 now, there aren't too many years left in him competing at his absolute best, so he has to move now or will never be the undisputed leader in a team. If he's going to be that at BMC, well that's a different story. But I can clearly see his reasons.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> He'd be second fiddle at BMC, to Teejay, in the TdF.



This surely has to be the biggest sticking point in a move to BMC, doesn't it? Unless they're intending to give Porte the number one spot, but I can't see Tejay being too happy about that.

BMC could potentially have an awesome line-up at next year's Tour though - they've got some great young riders coming through who could be top class domestiques, if not GC contenders in their own right eventually.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

Are we not all forgetting that he has a good few years before he hits the peak age for winning the Vuelta?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Jul 2015)

Perhaps a GC leader on the races Van Garderen is not competing in, or a squad with no out and out GC guy maybe.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jul 2015)

Surely it has to be OGE??

If he's looking for a top dog spot then BMC isn't the place. TJ could/should finish top 3 in the tour. Non a sausage that Porte, with his best GC finish a lowly 7th, 5 year's ago is going to be given top dog spot.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2015)

maybe Porte going to OGE is a chance for them to learn how to not do things when the Yates brothers are tearing the GC up in a couple of years?

But I would be shocked if he didn't go to BMC


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

Nibbles to leave Team Evil?

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/07/r...ave-astana-one-year-ahead-of-end-of-contract/

Would be a strange decision by Astana to let him go - even less reason for the UCI to let them keep their licence.


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> ...
> Would be a strange decision by Astana to let him go ...


Maybe he doesn't want to "stick to the plan"?


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2015)

Maybe that's why he is 'no longer the leader' - he's fed up of their shoot


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

Just how fickle is Vino?
http://astanaproteam.kz/en/page/news/6769-official-statement-tour-de-france-2015/


----------



## robertob (16 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Just how fickle is Vino?
> http://astanaproteam.kz/en/page/news/6769-official-statement-tour-de-france-2015/


So they gonna do some medical testing after the tour? Guess some Italian or Spanish doctor could sort Nibali out... but then, nobody knows that better than Vino, right? If he's a good manager he shows Nibali some of his old tricks...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

Rodriquez extends his contract with Katusha into 2016


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jul 2015)

And Fuglsang extends at Astana - so I guess he fancies his chances at being given a GC shot now Nibbles and Landa are leaving.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Jul 2015)

Patrick LeFevre confirms Kwiatkowski will leave and refuses to sign his leaving card or put in the collection...

http://cyclingquotes.com/news/lefevere_confirms_kwiatkowski_is_leaving_us/


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> *Nibbles* and Landa are leaving



He is?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> He is?



Well, it's not official, but I expect he will be.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Patrick LeFevre confirms Kwiatkowski will leave and refuses to sign his leaving card or put in the collection...
> 
> http://cyclingquotes.com/news/lefevere_confirms_kwiatkowski_is_leaving_us/


LeFevre is an utter nobber of the highest order


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> A number of Sky targets mentioned here, including the Landaborg. One hopes they do due diligence.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tea...-kwiatkowski-peters-geoghegan-hart-and-moscon


More rumours linking The Landaborg to Sky for two years.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> More rumours linking The Landaborg to Sky for two years.



Tao Geoghegan Hart is definitely one to watch.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

Kwiat confirmed to be leaving EQS 

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ki-confirmed-to-leave-etixx-quick-step-183857

Probably for Sky. 

Will I be able to keep up my Sky hating with Kwiat riding for them? I'll have to try I suppose.


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2015)

Kwiat has been distinctly second rate in the Tour, thus far maybe they should renegotiate á la Lefevre


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2015)

CN reporting that Sky are possibly signing Intxausti, and the Izagirre bros. And Kwiat. And Landa. And Teo G-H. And uncle Tom Cobley
Surely not all of them?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

Lefevere to meet Cavendish's agent on Sunday, with Trek, MTN-Qhebeka and BMC all interested in signing him


----------



## Hont (23 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> And Fuglsang extends at Astana - so I guess he fancies his chances at being given a GC shot.


"Yes, Jacob you are GC leader for all big races. Since we lose licence you are protected rider at Tour of Austria."


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Lefevere to meet Cavendish's agent on Sunday, with Trek, MTN-Qhebeka and BMC all interested in signing him



I like MTN-Qhubeka a lot but with EBH, Farrar and now Cav, they will in danger of looking like the old sprinters' home...

(don't worry, @oldroadman, I don't really think Cav is past it, nor EBH for that matter)


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I like MTN-Qhubeka a lot but with EBH, Farrar and now Cav, they will in danger of looking like the old sprinters' home...
> 
> (don't worry, @oldroadman, I don't really think Cav is past it, nor EBH for that matter)


...and Matt Goss and Ciolek


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Would MTN have a Cav sized budget?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Would MTN have a Cav sized budget?



They might after their Tour success... personally, I don't think it's the best route for them. I think they are already moving too far away from their original goal of promoting African riders and African cycling, and while it is very useful to have some seasoned pros on the squad, I'd prefer if they invested more in young African talent.

Edit: interesting article on the team here: http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/jul/22/tour-de-france-africa-mtn-qhubeka-doug-ryder


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2015)

Cav can't go to BMC. Those red outfits are crap.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2015)

Better than the more prevalent black and white these days.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> They might after their Tour success... personally, I don't think it's the best route for them. I think they are already moving too far away from their original goal of promoting African riders and African cycling


I think they have got a decent balance at present, they have definitely got African cycling and cyclists onto the world scene; to continue this will be difficult as they'll need to keep getting the results as expectations grow, and this might need bringing in a "big name." 

I think the current non-African riders are there for the right reasons; Cav might add to it.

Cycling needs more teams like MTN-Qhubeka.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

Race Radio on twitter mentioning Thor Hushovd is talking about a Norwegian World Tour Team with Kristoff and EBH - one sponsor already on board


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Race Radio on twitter mentioning Thor Hushovd is talking about a Norwegian World Tour Team with Kristoff and EBH - one sponsor already on board



Having lived in Norway when I was young, I'd like that and I'd follow them.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> CN reporting that Sky are possibly signing Intxausti, and the Izagirre bros. And Kwiat. And Landa. And Teo G-H. And uncle Tom Cobley
> Surely not all of them?


One Izagirre - Gorka - to SKY
http://www.diariovasco.com/deportes...rmanos-izagirre-separan-20150729003223-v.html


----------



## User169 (29 Jul 2015)

Tao G-H interview on Rapha. His own update at the end of the piece is great - as well as being a seriously talented rider, he's an annoyingly decent writer....

http://pages.rapha.cc/interview/tao...post&utm_content=en&utm_campaign=Rapha2015Tao


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> One Izagirre - Gorka - to SKY
> http://www.diariovasco.com/deportes...rmanos-izagirre-separan-20150729003223-v.html


I don't know an awful lot about him. Is he better than his bro?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I don't know an awful lot about him. Is he better than his bro?



He's a Brit now, so he must be


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2015)

Gorka
http://www.procyclingstats.com/rider.php?id=140615

Ion
http://www.procyclingstats.com/rider.php?id=140505


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Tao G-H interview on Rapha. His own update at the end of the piece is great - as well as being a seriously talented rider, he's an annoyingly decent writer....
> 
> http://pages.rapha.cc/interview/tao...post&utm_content=en&utm_campaign=Rapha2015Tao


He's also just tweeted that he is going to be stagiaire at SKY


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2015)

Tao G-H is only 20. It was him who over-cooked the last corner on the TOB last year iirc.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2015)

Also, Alex Peters:
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/two-new-brits-sign-for-team-sky-185052


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jul 2015)

Alex Peters and Tao G-H both signed as stagiares to ride ToB, Peters will be signing full time for Sky in 2016.


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Tao G-H is only 20. It was him who over-cooked the last corner on the TOB last year iirc.


Correct - he skips over where a traffic island was and goes flying. One of the most astonishing crashes I've seen, given I don't think he was seriously hurt by it:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NW9V6Owo5U


----------



## 400bhp (29 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Race Radio on twitter mentioning Thor Hushovd is talking about a Norwegian World Tour Team with Kristoff and EBH - one sponsor already on board



That'll be good if true


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2015)

BBc now confimring Porte is going to BMC - one year deal


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> BBc now confimring Porte is going to BMC - one year deal


Worst kept secret and all that. Even I knew that.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Aug 2015)

Not sure i would leave Sky for a one year deal, makes me wonder if he was being offered an extension with the boys in black and blue.


----------



## G3CWI (1 Aug 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Not sure i would leave Sky for a one year deal



Probably got fed up with Froome taking the p*ss


----------



## HF2300 (4 Aug 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Not sure i would leave Sky for a one year deal, makes me wonder if he was being offered an extension with the boys in black and blue.





Heifer73 said:


> I do wonder where TVG is going, with RP moving to BMC to be a GC rider.



TVG was linked with Trek, but that's not happening. He's said to have maybe a year left on his contract (he extended a couple of times), in which case it'd take him until end 2016 - which is when BMC's current backing ends, which might also be why Porte only signed for a year. Porte going to BMC doesn't necessarily exclude Tejay; they might feel they'd have more versatility with another major stage race GC contender on the team.


----------



## smutchin (4 Aug 2015)

HF2300 said:


> they might feel they'd have more versatility with another major stage race GC contender on the team.



Oh? Who else are they signing as well as Porte then?


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2015)

Porte said, that TVG and he could complement each other in the TdF. That's a tough act to pull off, as we know.
It seems perverse of BMC to hire another GC rider, only to have them competing in the same GT. Surely they'd want a presence in the G|iro or Vuelta instead. Which is where Porte was at Sky - I still don't get it.


----------



## smutchin (4 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Porte said, that TVG and he could complement each other in the TdF. That's a tough act to pull off, as we know.



Has Porte already forgotten what happened last time TVG was riding for an Australian team leader at the TdF?


----------



## jowwy (5 Aug 2015)

to be honest i dont think porte has what it takes to be a complete gc rider - he has too many off days in a 21 day grande tour, great on 7 day races like paris nice, tour down under, dauphine etc etc but not ofr the big tours

just my opinion having watched him over the last few years.......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2015)

Dan Martin leaving Cannondale-Garmin after turning down contract extension - Trek and EQS are apparently interested.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Dan Martin leaving Cannondale-Garmin after turning down contract extension - Trek and EQS are apparently interested.



He has so much talent but lacks tactical sense and positional awareness. He should win a lot more than he does and if anyone can drill either of the latter qualities into him, then he could yet become an even better rider.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He has so much talent but lacks tactical sense and positional awareness. He should win a lot more than he does and if anyone can drill either of the latter qualities into him, then he could yet become an even better rider.


A move to EQS might suit him - Spring rides and then Mountain domestique role with free reign to have a pop at some stages?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Having lived in Norway when I was young, I'd like that and I'd follow them.


A bit more about Thor's plans
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hushovd-id-like-to-build-a-team-similar-to-cervelo-testteam/


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2015)

Laurens ten Dam looking for a move to a U.S. team according to cyclingnews.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2015)

I'm very pleased that Qhubeka are able to re-sign their talented young riders in the face of temptations from the moneyed teams. It's good for the future of African cycling and for cycling generally that this team has a bright future:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/meintjes-set-to-re-sign-with-mtn-qhubeka/


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm very pleased that Qhubeka are able to re-sign their talented young riders in the face of temptations from the moneyed teams. It's good for the future of African cycling and for cycling generally that this team has a bright future:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/meintjes-set-to-re-sign-with-mtn-qhubeka/


Are they still looking for a main sponsor though?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Are they still looking for a main sponsor though?



Nothing has been said in public but with riders like Meintjes re-signing, I suspect that within the team they know they have a sure thing lined up.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Aug 2015)

Rumours of the statistics company, Dimension Data(?), from the tour may be stepping up as a main title sponsor - they have already featured on the MTN jerseys, so it would just be a case of stepping up - like Soudal with the Belgian Lotto team


----------



## The Couch (19 Aug 2015)

Edward Theuns (Topsport-Vlaanderen) and Bonifazio (Lampre) go to Trek
Good deals for Trek, I believe


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2015)

There's been a lot going on but I can't remember it all!
Dan Martin from Garmin to Ettix with Uran going the other way.
Rolland rumoured to be going to Garmin too.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2015)

Adam Blythe from Orica to Tinkoff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2015)

L'Equipe are reporting that Head of Sports Science Daniel Healey and Head Coach Bobby Julich have been fired from Tinkoff-Saxo, with no reason being given. Oleg being bonkers might have something to do with it - maybe he thinks he can do their jobs just as well as them?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> L'Equipe are reporting that Head of Sports Science Daniel Healey and Head Coach Bobby Julich have been fired from Tinkoff-Saxo, with no reason being given. Oleg being bonkers might have something to do with it - maybe he thinks he can do their jobs just as well as them?


The way Sagan lashed out t'other day, I think a Martial Arts coach could be a better idea..
Aye, Oleg is a bit of a loose cannon.


----------



## SWSteve (31 Aug 2015)

Swap deal with Dan Martin then

Edit. Not that there are transfers in cycling, but the swap is good for both.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2015)

User said:


> Trek
> http://www.cyclingquotes.com/news/trek_sign_super_stagiaire/


"Super Stagiaire" to support the "Shite Rest of the Team"


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Sep 2015)

Cavendish to Qhubeka...

...if he brings a sponsor with him.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...ly-if-he-brings-major-sponsor-to-table_383426


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2015)

L'Equipe reporting that a French sponsor has been found to replace Europcar, and that Sylvain Chavanel will sign for them


----------



## psmiffy (2 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Adam Blythe from Orica to Tinkoff.



Is he opening for them


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2015)

Meintjes to Lampre. Shame that.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/louis-meintjes-signs-for-lampre-merida/


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Meintjes to Lampre. Shame that.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/louis-meintjes-signs-for-lampre-merida/



I agree. Seems that Qhubeka were a bit premature in announcing that he was staying.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Sep 2015)

Any ideas where Cav is off to? Wiggo dropped he's changing team, but I struggle to believe he would be joining Qhubeka

Edit: but the Cervelo bikes of Qhubeka would match the one he would be riding for GB when on track...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Sep 2015)

Jose Been, the cycling commentator and pundit, suggested yesterday that Cav was somehow the wrong fit for a team like Qhubeka. She didn't expand on that.

This morning, Dutch news has Danny van Poppel moving to Team Sky.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Sep 2015)

Luke Mezgec for Orica


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2015)

The brothers Izagirre staying at Movistar*
http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/09/news/izagirre-brothers-to-stay-with-movistar_384621

*I had thought it was a "done deal" re SKY**

** SKY seem to be all over the fecking place with who they are signing/retaining/maybe looking at/not interested in /etc


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2015)

Direct Energie the new sponsor of Europcar


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Direct Energie the new sponsor of Europcar


Good. Moving up to World Tour or staying put?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> L'Equipe reporting that a French sponsor has been found to replace Europcar, and that Sylvain Chavanel will sign for them





Marmion said:


> Direct Energie the new sponsor of Europcar



And Sylvain Chavanel confirms on twitter that he's off to Direct Energie.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Sep 2015)

Mikel Landa has confirmed his move to Team Sky.

http://www.deia.com/2015/09/15/deportes/ciclismo/astana-nunca-me-ha-considerado-un-lider


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Mikel Landa has confirmed his move to Team Sky.
> 
> http://www.deia.com/2015/09/15/deportes/ciclismo/astana-nunca-me-ha-considerado-un-lider


I like the Google translate bit


*Mikel Landa goes to Sky: "Astana has never considered myself a leader"*
Mikel Landa (13-XII-1989, Murgia) close a period of two years in Astana in October; then he will be enrolled in the ranks of the powerful Sky, where you get gallons


Gallons of what


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Sep 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I like the Google translate bit
> 
> 
> *Mikel Landa goes to Sky: "Astana has never considered myself a leader"*
> ...


CNP protein shakes, presumably


----------



## mjr (17 Sep 2015)

Interesting transfer news in velonews the last few days:

US champion Matthew Busche from Trek to United Healthcare http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/09/news/busche-transfers-to-unitedhealthcare_384968

Ex-Garmin/Belkin/OGE rider Jack Bobridge from Budget Forklifts to Trek http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/09/news/jack-bobridge-signs-with-trek-factory-racing_384894

Mike Woods to Cannondale, plus rumours of Phil Gaimon to Cannondale, an as-yet-unannounced world tour team for Kiel Reijnen and probably non-world-tour teams for Gavin Mannion, Rob Britton and Toms Skujins http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...on-what-it-takes-to-make-the-worldtour_384966

And an as-yet-unannounced world tour team for velonews blogger Larry Warbasse http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/09/news/warbasse-wants-a-grand-tour-stage-win_384983


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Sep 2015)

Reijnen's off to Trek too. Nelson Oliveira, who put on a good show at the Vuelta, has been snapped up by Movistar.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Sep 2015)

Dutch newspaper De Telegraaf is reporting Cavendish is going to Qhubeka and so is Bernie Eisel.
Edit: Nieuwsblad says Mark Renshaw is headed for Qhubeka too.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Dutch newspaper De Telegraaf is reporting Cavendish is going to Qhubeka and so is Bernie Eisel.
> Edit: *Nieuwsblad says Mark Renshaw is headed for Qhubeka too*.



That's no surprise is it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2015)

Team SKY tried to make a big thing of their 6 new signings over the past few days - that'll be the signings everyone has known about for fecking ages...no matter how good your PR is you ain't going to make that one work


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Team SKY tried to make a big thing of their 6 new signings over the past few days - that'll be the signings everyone has known about for fecking ages...no matter how good your PR is you ain't going to make that one work


I think the only surprise is that they asked for a Spanish rider beginning with 'I' and got Intxausti instead of Izagirre


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> I think the only surprise is that they asked for a Spanish rider beginning with 'I' and got Intxausti instead of Izagirre


I was too disinterested to notice...


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> I was too disinterested to notice...


Do you mean, uninterested?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Do you mean, uninterested?


I know what I mean. You daffodil.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2015)

User said:


> Take it outside you two.


You can fark off as well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2015)

User said:


> Oh OK, if you say so.


It's not worth it, something to do with something, buy you a pint, something else - I'm not accustomed to your southern ways of how it works but I hope that covers it


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Sep 2015)

It's Friday night, everyone has had a couple of pints and no one is leaving here until we find out who threw that hecking glass.


----------



## tug benson (28 Sep 2015)

Team sky 


New signings:

Michal Golas, Benat Intxausti, Michal Kwiatkowski, Mikel Landa, Gianni Moscon Alex Peters and Danny van Poppel.

Contract renewals:

Ian Boswell, Philip Deignan, Sebastian Henao, Peter Kennaugh, Vasil Kiryienka, Christian Knees, Mikel Nieve, Luke Rowe, Ian Stannard and Xabier Zandio.

Under existing contract:

Andrew Fenn, Chris Froome, Sergio Henao, Leopold Konig, David Lopez, Lars Petter Nordhaug, Wout Poels, Salvatore Puccio, Nicolas Roche, Ben Swift, Geraint Thomas and Elia Viviani.

Departing riders:

Nathan Earle, Bernhard Eisel, Danny Pate, Richie Porte, Kanstantsin Siutsou and Chris Sutton.


----------



## Hont (28 Sep 2015)

Cav to MTN Qhubeka/Team Dimension Data sort of confirmed...

http://www.skysports.com/cycling/ne...et-to-finalise-move-to-mtn-qhubeka-on-tuesday


----------



## Hont (28 Sep 2015)

tug benson said:


> Departing riders:
> ...Kanstantsin Siutsou.



I'd missed that. Where's Siutsou going?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Sep 2015)

Hont said:


> I'd missed that. Where's Siutsou going?


Maybe he doesn't have a ride for 2016 yet. Explains his breakaway exploits at the Worlds yesterday. Shop window and all that...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2015)

Seven-time Finnish RR champion Jussi Veikkanen will ride his last pro race this weekend and then join the backroom staff at FDJ


----------



## dragon72 (28 Sep 2015)

Hont said:


> Cav to MTN Qhubeka/Team Dimension Data sort of confirmed...
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/cycling/ne...et-to-finalise-move-to-mtn-qhubeka-on-tuesday


Cav's career continues in downward trajectory since the HTC-HighRoad glory days. Sure, he bagged a good number of wins in 2015. But sadly I don't think he'll ever be considered the undisputed fastest bicyclist on the planet again like he once was. He can moan all he wants about grand tour sprint stages finishing slightly uphill; his best is now behind him. A move to MTN Qhubeka kind of confirms it.


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2015)

Craddock from giant to cannonballs http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/09/news/craddock-to-cannondale-garmin-in-2016_385208


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Sep 2015)

dragon72 said:


> Cav's career continues in downward trajectory since the HTC-HighRoad glory days. Sure, he bagged a good number of wins in 2015. But sadly I don't think he'll ever be considered the undisputed fastest bicyclist on the planet again like he once was. He can moan all he wants about grand tour sprint stages finishing slightly uphill; his best is now behind him. A move to MTN Qhubeka kind of confirms it.



I'm always somewhat amused by the dismissal of Cavendish. He's 30 years old and he's achieved incredible results. He's perhaps the best GT sprinter ever. But apparently that's not good enough for some people. He will continue to win a good few races, not as many as he used to, but quite a few. And that's certainly worth the investment from a smaller team looking to move up, especially when he comes with his own dedicated sprint train (including Renshaw and Eisel).

The only thing is that I wish it wasn't Qhubeka, which seems to be moving further and further away from its supposed core mission of developing African cycling.


----------



## lyn1 (29 Sep 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm always somewhat amused by the dismissal of Cavendish. He's 30 years old and he's achieved incredible results. He's perhaps the best GT sprinter ever. But apparently that's not good enough for some people. He will continue to win a good few races, not as many as he used to, but quite a few. And that's certainly worth the investment from a smaller team looking to move up, especially when he comes with his own dedicated sprint train (including Renshaw and Eisel).
> 
> *The only thing is that I wish it wasn't Qhubeka, which seems to be moving further and further away from its supposed core mission of developing African cycling*.


Do you know if their core mission has changed since they were established, or has it always been the one stated on their site?

"MTN-Qhubeka p/b Samsung’s goal is to give talented African riders a path into the pro peloton while raising funds for Qhubeka."

This suggests there is no need for this to be an African team or even predominantly African. Nor do they need to specifically recruit established African riders already in the pro peloton, as long as they provide sufficient places for developing African riders. At the recent Worlds, Smith made the point that he was not looking to sign any of the best u23s, because they were not African and he was only able to sign developing riders from Africa..


----------



## dragon72 (29 Sep 2015)

...plus I have to say, it was only recently with the bigger profile (thanks to Ciolek, EBH etc.) that I became aware of Qhubeka (the organisation, not the pro-cycling team) and that I became aware of what they're about which is providing bicycles to Africans. Now I reckon with the Cav signing, there'll be many more people aware, and that's no bad thing.


----------



## dragon72 (29 Sep 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He will continue to win a good few races, not as many as he used to


I wasn't Cav-bashing. Just saying that his best days are behind him. Which is kind of what you said too.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (29 Sep 2015)

lyn1 said:


> Do you know if their core mission has changed since they were established, or has it always been the one stated on their site?
> 
> "MTN-Qhubeka p/b Samsung’s goal is to give talented African riders a path into the pro peloton while raising funds for Qhubeka."
> 
> This suggests there is no need for this to be an African team or even predominantly African. Nor do they need to specifically recruit established African riders already in the pro peloton, as long as they provide sufficient places for developing African riders. At the recent Worlds, Smith made the point that he was not looking to sign any of the best u23s, because they were not African and he was only able to sign developing riders from Africa..


According to this list MTN-Qhubeka-Dimension Data-Deloitte (delete as appropriate) has seven African riders out of contract. Some of them may get re-upped or perhaps replaced by new African up-and-comers, I suppose.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Sep 2015)

If their aim us to be a professional cycling team whilst raising funds for qhubekha, remind me his signing one if thbifgest names in cycling to be able to advertise your cause us a bad thing?

By bringing in Cav Rhys will lead to more invitations to bigger profile races, thus bringing in more attention to Samsung/Deloitte/Qhuebhekha. Hopefully this will increase the return sponsors get, keeping them attached to the team longer, and then allowing longer development of African talent. 

Interestingly, Deloitte today announced how they are making big changes to their recruitment/recommendation, where they will be masking details of people's education and backgrounds to try and level the playing field, I wonder how much this will be exploited with team Qhubekha....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2015)

Kittel may be on his way to EQS, if he can buy himself out of his contract at Giant-Alpecin
http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld/cnt/dmf20150930_01894623


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> According to this list MTN-Qhubeka-Dimension Data-Deloitte (delete as appropriate) has seven African riders out of contract. Some of them may get re-upped or perhaps replaced by new African up-and-comers, I suppose.


Brian Smith said something on these lines the other day on Eurosport when talking about an up and coming rider (Under 23s race I think), he basically inferred his hands were tied when it comes to signing young talent out of which I took out African only, I'm sure it was a German lad they were talking about.


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Kittel may be on his way to EQS, if he can buy himself out of his contract at Giant-Alpecin
> http://www.nieuwsblad.be/sportwereld/cnt/dmf20150930_01894623


Cue facepalm from whoever's gone to EQS believing they can lead a GC team. (Martin?)


----------



## User169 (30 Sep 2015)

Lidl to become sponsor of EQS.


----------



## le velo mec (30 Sep 2015)

Simon Clarke and Matti Breschel signing for Garmin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Lidl to become sponsor of EQS.


...apparently facilitating the signing of Marcel Kittel, the rumour goes.

EDIT: @Marmion beat me to it.


----------



## simo105 (30 Sep 2015)

Steele van hoff has left NFTO for OnePro so he can ride in bigger races, what im struggling to understand is the fact nfto and onepro are looking to step up.


----------



## le velo mec (30 Sep 2015)

One pro definitely have ambitions to step up, I expect nfto do but last I heard I didn't think they had secured an appropriate sponsor. S van H used to ride for Garmin and took a step down for this year so I guess he wants more but not yet ready for world tour


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2015)

simo105 said:


> Steele van hoff has left NFTO for OnePro so he can ride in bigger races, what im struggling to understand is the fact nfto and onepro are looking to step up.


Maybe he thinks OnePro have more chance of wildcard invitations (and let's not forget, there aren't as many Spanish pro teams as there used to be... Vuelta 2015 invited one from Spain and one from Colombia, then one South Africa and two from France who had also been at the TdF... so maybe there's an opportunity there?) because of Matt Prior's publicly-stated plan to take them to World Tour by 2020? NFTO are stepping up but do they have similar stated ambitions to progress so quickly?


----------



## simo105 (30 Sep 2015)

Ah ok cheers for that i was under the belief nfto was stepping up but if its unsure then i dnt blame him


----------



## simo105 (30 Sep 2015)

mjray said:


> Maybe he thinks OnePro have more chance of wildcard invitations (and let's not forget, there aren't as many Spanish pro teams as there used to be... Vuelta 2015 invited one from Spain and one from Colombia, then one South Africa and two from France who had also been at the TdF... so maybe there's an opportunity there?) because of Matt Prior's publicly-stated plan to take them to World Tour by 2020? NFTO are stepping up but do they have similar stated ambitions to progress so quickly?


Shame really. Was hoping OnePro would be a way for young british talent to come through the ranks but looking at the recent signings there going the way of sky.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Sep 2015)

simo105 said:


> Shame really. Was hoping OnePro would be a way for young british talent to come through the ranks but looking at the recent signings there going the way of sky.


Only Brit signed by Sky is Alex Peters. OnePro let a few Brits go recently and have signed up three Kiwis, a Dane, a Pole and now an Aussie. Plus Kristian House who is about 85 years old.


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Plus Kristian House who is about 85 years old.


Aren't you confusing him with Malcolm Elliot?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Sep 2015)

mjray said:


> Aren't you confusing him with Malcolm Elliot?


I always do that. Doh!


----------



## dragon72 (30 Sep 2015)

I'm still waiting for Fernando Alonso to start up his team of Galácticos. I got really excited about that when those rumours were circulating a couple of years ago. But I have a hunch that's well and truly on the back burner, if not already in the bin.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2015)

Dani King signs for another year at wiggle Honda http://www.velouk.net/2015/09/29/team-news-dani-king-re-signs/


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2015)

Cav and friends at Qhubeka for three years according to http://www.velouk.net/2015/09/29/team-news-cavendish-signs-for-mtn-qhubeka/


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Oct 2015)

Sorry, I've taken my eye off the ball a bit here. Are MTN-Qhubeka / Dimension Data / HTC Highroad Old Boys Club still a Continental (or whatever the term is - need a wildcard for Grand Tours) level team? Or have they transformed into World Tour while I wasn't looking?


----------



## Hont (1 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sorry, I've taken my eye off the ball a bit here. Are MTN-Qhubeka / Dimension Data / HTC Highroad Old Boys Club still a Continental (or whatever the term is - need a wildcard for Grand Tours) level team? Or have they transformed into World Tour while I wasn't looking?


Currently Continental but the WT teams can change each year. They're clearly hoping for a step up...

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/09/news/dimension-data-pushing-for-worldtour-license_386847


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sorry, I've taken my eye off the ball a bit here. Are MTN-Qhubeka / Dimension Data / HTC Highroad Old Boys Club still a Continental (or whatever the term is - need a wildcard for Grand Tours) level team? Or have they transformed into World Tour while I wasn't looking?


Currently Pro-Continental (higher than Continental, lower than World). World licence applications close some time in October and are announced November/December and http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/09/news/dimension-data-pushing-for-worldtour-license_386847 speculates they're going to apply for a World licence application. (crosspost with @Hont)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Oct 2015)

I don't think Cav & Co. would have signed if they were not going to apply for a WT licence. And even without him, they'd still deserve one on this season's performances.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Oct 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I don't think Cav & Co. would have signed if they were not going to apply for a WT licence. And even without him, they'd still deserve one on this season's performances.


Again ... I've not been paying attention properly, but isn't Cav going to try to qualify for the Omnium at the 'lympics next year. So he's hardly going to be omnipresent on the road. Or have I got all that wrong again?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Oct 2015)

Former Sky man Danny Pate joins US Conti team Optum


----------



## mjr (2 Oct 2015)

simo105 said:


> Steele van hoff has left NFTO for OnePro so he can ride in bigger races, what im struggling to understand is the fact nfto and onepro are looking to step up.


He explains at http://www.velouk.net/2015/09/30/team-news-von-hoff-joins-one-pro-cycling/ but basically he likes the management.


----------



## Hont (2 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Again ... I've not been paying attention properly, but isn't Cav going to try to qualify for the Omnium at the 'lympics next year. So he's hardly going to be omnipresent on the road. Or have I got all that wrong again?


You're bang on. Only problem is that there is only one place available for the Omnium so there's no guarantee that Cav will go to Rio and I can't see him putting all of his eggs in one basket, given that the basket only has room for one egg.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2015)

Hont said:


> You're bang on. Only problem is that there is only one place available for the Omnium so there's no guarantee that Cav will go to Rio and I can't see him putting all of his eggs in one basket, given that the basket only has room for one egg.


I suppose whether he gets that one place will come down to him making sure he trains un eouf


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> I suppose whether he gets that one place will come down to him making sure he trains un eouf


Ouch! You should be lightly boiled for that


----------



## oldroadman (2 Oct 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Only Brit signed by Sky is Alex Peters. OnePro let a few Brits go recently and have signed up three Kiwis, a Dane, a Pole and now an Aussie. Plus Kristian House who is about 85 years old.


Only 50 years out, not to worry. I'm sure KH won't.


----------



## smutchin (3 Oct 2015)

I know he's old but I just don't believe he's 135!


----------



## HF2300 (3 Oct 2015)

mjray said:


> Cav and friends at Qhubeka for three years according to http://www.velouk.net/2015/09/29/team-news-cavendish-signs-for-mtn-qhubeka/



And in the Grauniad: http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...sh-finalises-move-mtn-qhubeka-etixx-quickstep


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> Seven-time Finnish RR champion Jussi Veikkanen will ride his last pro race this weekend and then join the backroom staff at FDJ


Farewell Jussi


----------



## simo105 (5 Oct 2015)

Eddie Dunbar signs for axeon cycling u.s team


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2015)

UCI Team Registration applicants for 2016
http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/206-team-registration-process/

No sign of Colombia on the list 
Southeast renamed as Tharcor


----------



## simo105 (7 Oct 2015)

No onepro or nfto aswell?
Take a look at @NFTO's Tweet: https://twitter.com/NFTO/status/651478878339362816?s=09
Looks like nfto have opted to stay racing in uk!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Oct 2015)

And no new World Tour applications, so Qhubeka stay as a Pro-Conti outfit. Once again it makes you wonder whether the World Tour sytem is really working when you have WT level teams who choose to remain at Pro-Conti level, resulting in fewer WT teams than the UCI want.


----------



## simo105 (7 Oct 2015)

There maybe a chance that mtn could still go WT. I think they have until 31 october to change


----------



## mjr (7 Oct 2015)

simo105 said:


> There maybe a chance that mtn could still go WT. I think they have until 31 october to change


Not this year, I think. This regulation changed on 1 Jan 2015:
"2.15.067 - On 1st October preceding the registration year, the UCI WorldTeam or the licence applicant must submit to the UCI headquarters..."
Although there is this grey area:
"2.15.069 quater - UCI WorldTeams or licence applicants which would not have submitted the entire essential documents listed in art. 2.15.069bis by 20th October may not be registered and will be excluded from the registration process as a UCI WorldTeam."

Similar dates seem to apply to pro-continental teams. 31 October seems to be the deadline for national federations to list their intended continental teams, with 10 December as the documentation deadline.

Clear as mud?


----------



## tug benson (7 Oct 2015)

Team Giant-Alpecin is pleased to announce the signing of Laurens ten Dam (NED) for 2016. Ten Dam’s addition to the roster for next season will provide support for the team’s up-and-coming GC riders Warren Barguil (FRA) and Tom Dumoulin (NED).

Ten Dam comes over from Team LottoNL-Jumbo, where he raced for eight years. The transfer comes at the right moment in his career, when the 34-year-old was looking for a different approach.

His best results include ninth place in the final Tour de France GC last year, eighth place in the final GC of the Vuelta in 2012, fifth at the Tour Down Under in 2011 and eighth in the Tour de Suisse GC in 2011. He also won the opening stage of the Critérium International in 2008.

Team Giant-Alpecin coach Rudi Kemna said: “We were looking for a rider who is strong in the high mountains to support our GC riders and who also fit in with the profile and philosophy of the team, and in Laurens we have found that rider. Although the team’s execution of its Keep Challenging sports approach commonly leads to identifying and recruiting talented riders at a younger age and then guiding them to their peak performance years, the relatively ‘older’ ten Dam was recruited for a particular task in the overall team, for which Team Giant-Alpecin had identified his specific experience and skills. We know that he has class and we expect him to play a significant and specific role in the team’s race plan on the climbs. Besides his physical ability, we will make use of his tactical knowledge. We will offer Laurens optimum guidance to help him and motivate him to keep aiming for further improvement in certain areas, despite his apparent status as a rider who has ‘arrived,’ so he can continue to get the most out of his career.”

“I broke my back two weeks after the Tour de France, which made me step back and look at a few things differently,” said ten Dam. “I wanted to do a good season in Europe and live in the US. At Team Giant-Alpecin all this came together in a good way, and I will have those opportunities. I am looking forward to working in a challenging new environment and aim to play an important role for Warren Barguil and Tom Dumoulin and share my experience on the highest level.”


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Oct 2015)

Smart move for ten Dam. I got the feeling he was bashing his head against a wall (if not the tarmac) at Lotto NL-Jumbo. Sounds like he'll get to be a road captain for Barguil and Dumoulin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2015)

simo105 said:


> No onepro



A "paperwork hiccup"
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pap...cycling-from-securing-pro-continental-status/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2015)

simo105 said:


> There maybe a chance that mtn could still go WT. I think they have until 31 october to change





mjray said:


> Not this year, I think.
> 
> Clear as mud?



INRNG to the rescue to explain it all
http://inrng.com/2015/10/2016-team-q-and-a/#more-26612


----------



## mjr (8 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> INRNG to the rescue to explain it all
> http://inrng.com/2015/10/2016-team-q-and-a/#more-26612


Or not - they seem to ignore the dates in the later regulations. Still clear as mud to me!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Oct 2015)

Former Sky man Nathan Earle joins Australian pro conti team Drapac


----------



## mjr (9 Oct 2015)

Quickstep sign Max Richeze as leadout for Kittel and Gavrira, plus the two Lotto teams extend riders, says http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/10/news/round-up-wednesdays-trades-and-signings_387308


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2015)

Leah Kirchmann from Optum to Liv-Plantur http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/10/news/liv-plantur-signs-canadian-leah-kirchmann_387367

Plaza and Txurruka to OGE, joining Mezgec and Jensen already announced http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...e-orica-picks-up-spanish-veteran-plaza_387347


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2015)

van Vleuten to Orica-AIS http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/10/news/annemiek-van-vleuten-leaves-bigla-for-orica-ais_387435

Handley and Ebsen to One Pro, again saying they're going pro continental http://www.velouk.net/2015/10/09/news-handley-ebsen-sign-for-one-pro-cycling/


----------



## mjr (14 Oct 2015)

http://www.velouk.net/2015/10/12/matt-goss-joins-one-pro-cycling/ Matt Goss answers the questions about whether he can stomach being in the same team as Cavendish... by signing for One Pro.

Summary of signings for JLT Condor. http://www.velouk.net/2015/10/12/team-news-jlt-condor-2016/ and also summarises other signings.

Edited to fix two postings getting smashed together


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> No sign of Colombia on the list


A good article on the decline of Team Colombia over the recent past
http://larutadelescarabajo.com/more-on-team-colombia/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Smart move for ten Dam. I got the feeling he was bashing his head against a wall (if not the tarmac) at Lotto NL-Jumbo. Sounds like he'll get to be a road captain for Barguil and Dumoulin.


Barguil and Dumoulin commit to a further 3 seasons
http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/10/news/barguil-and-dumoulin-commit-long-term-to-giant_387681


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> A good article on the decline of Team Colombia over the recent past
> http://larutadelescarabajo.com/more-on-team-colombia/



And it's all over for Team Colombia
http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/10/news/colombia-coldeportes-closes-shop-ahead-of-2016_387691


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2015)

Meyer and Siutsou are the latest non-African's to benefit from Dimesion Data becoming the headline sponsor of the team formerly known for having African cyclists.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/10/news/workhorse-siutsou-joins-dimension-data_387714


----------



## mjr (15 Oct 2015)

Criticism of One Pro from George Atkins, now at BLT Condor http://www.velouk.net/2015/10/13/team-news-george-atkins-signs-for-jlt-condor/


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2015)

mjray said:


> Criticism of One Pro from George Atkins, now at BLT Condor http://www.velouk.net/2015/10/13/team-news-george-atkins-signs-for-jlt-condor/


A bit rambling.
He complains about not being selected for ToB but goes on to say that he'd agreed to join Condor in July.


----------



## simo105 (16 Oct 2015)

Condor look like they have strong team for next season!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Oct 2015)

Carlos Betancur off to Movistar next season


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> Carlos Betancur off to Movistar next season



It's his attitude that needs to change, not his team. Well, if he wants to win things, that is. He's such a talented rider, but he just seems not to care that much.


----------



## mjr (20 Oct 2015)

Pearl Izumi Sports Tours International turn pro with 8 riders. http://www.velouk.net/2015/10/16/team-news-podium-ambition/

And sign 3 more http://www.velouk.net/2015/10/19/new-signings-for-podium-ambition/


----------



## mjr (20 Oct 2015)

Moreno to Movistar http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/10/news/dani-moreno-signs-with-movistar-for-two-years_387932


----------



## mjr (23 Oct 2015)

http://www.velouk.net/2015/10/22/new-uci-conti-team-for-2016/ describes new Continental team Dynamo.


----------



## mjr (31 Oct 2015)

Mark McNally to Wanty Groupe Gobert (pro conti) http://www.velouk.net/2015/10/30/feature-mark-mcnally-returns-to-belgium/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2015)

Looks like Pozzato is off to Southeast
http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/11/news/pozzato-poised-to-join-southeast-for-2016_388473

I'm surprised that there's no mention of him having been banned in the past within the article.


----------



## mjr (6 Nov 2015)

Ciolek from MTN (unsurprisingly) to Cult (surprisingly?) http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/11/news/gerald-ciolek-leaves-mtn-for-cult-energy_388708 (seen from twitter.com/dexradio )


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Nov 2015)

Owain Doull has reportedly signed for a WorldTour team on a 2-year contract, but they aren't saying which one.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Nov 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Owain Doull has reportedly signed for a WorldTour team on a 2-year contract, but they aren't saying which one.



Orica?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Nov 2015)

Dimension Data (the team formerly known as MTN-Qhubeka) might be in line for a World Tour licence. A transfer of sorts. 

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/will-mtn-qhubeka-join-the-worldtour-194681


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Nov 2015)

A media transfer - Matt Rendell has been appointed as press officer for Movistar


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> A media transfer - Matt Rendell has been appointed as press officer for Movistar



Interesting. We might seem some literate press releases at least!


----------



## SWSteve (9 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> A media transfer - Matt Rendell has been appointed as press officer for Movistar



Fantastic news, maybe he will pop up on the cycling podcast alongside Messrs Moore and Birnie throughout the season.


----------



## mjr (9 Nov 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Fantastic news, maybe he will pop up on the cycling podcast alongside Messrs Moore and Birnie throughout the season.


https://mobile.twitter.com/mrendell/status/663747454303641605 says it's the end of his brilliant polylingual work for itv so I can't agree entirely.

I wonder if a certain recently-recruited summariser is up for the madness of a full three weeks of le tour interview duty? David Millar's ridden for French and Spanish teams but does he know other languages?


----------



## SWSteve (9 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/mrendell/status/663747454303641605 says it's the end of his brilliant polylingual work for itv so I can't agree entirely.
> 
> I wonder if a certain recently-recruited summariser is up for the madness of a full three weeks of le tour interview duty? David Millar's ridden for French and Spanish teams but does he know other languages?




Daniel Friebe has worked for Pro-Cycling amongst others, and is quite good with languages. 
Unless Wiggins will start after Rio - his French is very good


----------



## mjr (10 Nov 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/nov/09/matt-prior-one-pro-cycling-licence says One Pro have their professional continental licence.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Nov 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Fantastic news, maybe he will pop up on the cycling podcast alongside Messrs Moore and Birnie throughout the season.



He'll be missed on ITV's Tour coverage though.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Nov 2015)

HF2300 said:


> He'll be missed on ITV's Tour coverage though.



I'm sure they'll find a way to speak to him at a hotel...


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2015)

Dan from Nam goes from Europcar to Cycling Academy http://www.velouk.net/2015/11/06/news-dan-craven-rides-for-israeli-team/

British time trial champion Hayley Simmonds turns pro with UHC http://www.velouk.net/2015/11/12/news-hayley-simmonds-heads-to-the-usa/


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2015)

Nikki Harris to Boels Dolmans http://www.velouk.net/2015/11/13/team-news-nikki-harris-joins-boels-dolmans/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Dec 2015)

Segafredo to join Trek sponsorship, with Nibali targeted
http://www.gazzetta.it/Ciclismo/03-...continua-l-assalto-nibali-1301169127688.shtml

Edit - And an English-language report:
http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...gafredo-as-co-sponsor-may-court-nibali_390205


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2015)

Etixx-QS unveil new kit for 2016, modelled by the stunningly gorgeous Marcel


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Etixx-QS unveil new kit for 2016, modelled by the stunningly gorgeous Marcel


Oh joy, it's black with blue and hint of white. That'll be as easy to spot as coal on a country road, then!


----------

